# Security Camera



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

Has anyone installed a security cameara in their loft? If so what kind did you use and how much does one need to spend to get a good one. 
My loft is about 100 yards from the house so it needs to be wireless as well.
Thanks.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I have cams in my loft
but mine are wired
im not a huge fan of wireless as it is less reliable than being hard wired
you can check out www.harborfreight.com 
the cameras are pretty cheap


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I am hoping to do camera's inside my loft. They will be wireless webcams, but they will be for security as well as just viewing my birds. Check amazon.com. The reviews on there are really good for helping you decide what to get. Check out "home security".


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Here's the one I think I'd like to get...

http://www.amazon.com/Linksys-WVC54GCA-Wireless-Internet-Monitoring/dp/B0010OXEDU/ref=pd_bbs_sr_3?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1238097315&sr=8-3


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

I have wireless cams with built-in infrared and sounds in it...Works well...Cost me under a buck for two cams $100...Looks like a spy-cam for RC toys...


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Pegasus said:


> I have wireless cams with built-in infrared and sounds in it...Works well...Cost me under a buck for two cams $100...Looks like a spy-cam for RC toys...


What?? And you're not going to tell us which brand and type or where to get them?


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

i was thinking about it also.. any input would be great..


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I have a baby monitor in my loft. If I hear my birds getting restless, I go check it out. Wish I had thought of this during the "season of the weasel" a few yrs. back when I lost so many birds.
Daryl


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

I have Web cam conected to the old notebook in the loft with wireless card and VNC software.
I have also color infrared camera + 5 b/w cameras waiting to be installed (needs wires).
Best is to get equipment from security company who does installations. They often replace old working equipment with new models and you can get it for free or close to nothing.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

pigeonmama said:


> I have a baby monitor in my loft. If I hear my birds getting restless, I go check it out. .Daryl


That's a great idea! Gonna start shopping for that right now!


----------



## saiwa (Sep 5, 2008)

you can also get the baby monitors with the wireless camera


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*camera,s*



parrisc said:


> Has anyone installed a security cameara in their loft? If so what kind did you use and how much does one need to spend to get a good one.
> My loft is about 100 yards from the house so it needs to be wireless as well.
> Thanks.[/QUOTE--]i have 5 colored camera,s w/sound,infared,night vision//one inside the main coop,one outside to see when the big bad wolf comes knocking //.with full view of the coop
> and exercise pen(all enclosed w.heat light and radio)--three-other camera,s in undisclosed areas,plus-two presence detectors,--i live within a cyclone fenced compound,and never had any trouble with humans/might be the big surveilence/camera sign out front too//.tall fences and camera,s make for good neighbors,,sincerely james waller


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pigeonmama said:


> *I have a baby monitor in my loft. If I hear my birds getting restless, I go check it out.* Wish I had thought of this during the "season of the weasel" a few yrs. back when I lost so many birds.
> Daryl





saiwa said:


> you can also get the* baby monitors with the wireless camera*


I think that both of these are excellent ideas, I'm going shopping too!!!!


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a wireless one i bought off amazon, it works pretty well for its price, can't remember but i think it was thirty dollars. (i will see if i can find a link to it)


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

maine123 said:


> I have a wireless one i bought off amazon, it works pretty well for its price, can't remember but i think it was thirty dollars. (i will see if i can find a link to it)


scott, please do..
ant


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Here is the link, but they no longer have it available anymore. and on sharx website they say it should be sold for 100 bucks. too bad cause amazon had it for way cheeper. maybe amazon will get it back. im not sure. sorry


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

sorry forgot to post the link. 

http://www.amazon.com/Sharx-Security-SCX2812F-Wireless-Weatherproof/dp/B001DWKBX0


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

You can broadcast on justin tv and we can all watch


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

I picked up some on sale at radio shack about a year ago. Cost me about $85.00 for two wireless color cameras with sound and decent infra red night vision. Great quality video too. Never saw them after that tho .. Nexxtech brand, maybe a search will find some.


----------



## windmill Ranch (Sep 18, 2009)

CCTV. If you are 100 yards away wireless will work. I agree the hard wired systems I like better. They only use phone cable. My system is Infrared for at night and lights are not needed. And it is color video durring the day. I also purchased a low voltage pan/tilt system. E-bay sales them and smarter home. This is very nice as you can then move the camera and pick up everything in the room. The system also has a intercomm in it. I like it as I can hear if something is wrong in the loft or barn. Another thing that is nice. I can pan/tilt by the push of a button. Or I can set it to automatic and it pans by it's self. You can get systems from one cam to 16 or more. Costco even sales them. My system is 800 yards away. I use it for the horses and loft. You can also get a system that records video. And a system that only records if it see's movement. Nice for like down the center walk way of a barn. My system also hooks to the TV. I don't have to go to the barn and check on a mare who is about to foal. Horses will also stop foaling if you are present. But once a leg is sticking out. It aint going back in. Jim


----------

